# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  What meditation practice aids in lucid dreaming?

## EarthToKepler

Mindfulness? Visualisation meditation? Or another?

----------


## Engineer

It depends on what techniques you're using to lucid dream, but anything that improves your awareness is going to help you achieve lucidity in dreams, and to increase awareness is the purpose of almost all types of meditation.

----------


## CJC

Look up "vipassana meditation"

----------

